# For all of you out there trying



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

I have found a fertility gel (in boots but not their make) it is called Zestica fertility gel, it's say's the following on the box: helps to improve chances of conception, optimal pH, helps boost sperm motility, recommended by gynaecologists & fertility doctors.

From a review I have read aparently it is scientifically shown to boost motility of poorly moving sperm, it also says something similar on the box.

Not sure if any of you have come across it but unthought it was worth a mention x


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey

i am shocked to see so many view this post but dont have the time to even say a thanks.

Thanks for the tip, i use conception plus, 1st cycle using it

fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## reso (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, thanks for this.  Can I ask though, where about's did you find it?  I have looked for some of these types of things before but have just been looking near the pregnancy stuff/family planning but can't find it in the 4 boots I have been in.  Is it that these shops don't have it or am I looking in the wrong place? 

Thanks.


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

I brought it off ebay, much cheaper, cost £12 inc delivery

xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

hey ladies Im currently testing out Zestica its so much easier in a spray and each spray is 50 applciations!
Feels nice too  
I paid £9.99 with free delivery off amazon xxx


----------



## Natasha81 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Charlotte  Lets hope it works for us all


----------



## reso (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks both, off to have a look at amazon now.


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi ladies - I had a look at this one but then saw pre-seed which had AMAZING reviews on amazon, its a bit more expensive at £13 but after reading reviews (seriously take a look!) i think I'll try that instead. would be good to hear how anyone finds the zestica to use/resulting bfps as well tho since its a bit cheaper x


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

I used Preseed on my successful OI cycle......


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

I ended up buying a different brand altogether called conceive plus! Much cheaper at £9 include delivery with reviews similar to those for pre-seed, fingers crossed it works as well as for you daysleeper -


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Conception plus is Much better then pre seed, pre seed takes out the pleasure of things having to use before sex so makes it too planned where as conception plus is as and when, i will use that even after im pregnant lol its great stuff

xx


----------

